# Security cable / locked display case for iPod?



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could purchase a security cable for an iPod? Maybe something like the ones they have at the actual Apple stores? The only condition is that there needs to be a way to remove the cable without having any actual damage, or glue residue, etc. on the iPod itself.

I actually need to have two iPods on display, so I was thinking maybe just a clear plastic locking display case would work. Does anyone know where I could find something like this, small enough to just sit on a countertop?

Maybe those of you in retail might have some suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

this isnt exactly the same thing they use in stores, but this may be something you could use:

http://www.laplocker.com/product_info.php?products_id=34


----------



## tickler (Jun 3, 2010)

*cable / case -- any luck?*

Hi, I'm looking for something similar -- did you have any luck finding a good solution?


----------

